# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته و مترجم شدن

## AMP

سلام دوستان عزیز 
امیدوارم به این سوالم جواب بدید چون خیلی برام مهمه.
الان دارم رشته ریاضی میخونم و سال سوم دبیرستان هستم، اما مشکل اینجاست دیگه توانایی خوندن درس های اختصاصی مثل حسابان و هندسه و فیزیک رو ندارم. سال پیش (دوم دبیرستان) به زور گذروندم و امیدوارم بودم این مشکل حل بشه، حالا نه تنها حل نشده بلکه سخت تر هم میشه. جوری شده که دیگه حالم از هندسه و حسابان بهم میخوره سر کلاس هم هیچی نمیفهمم. سال بعد با این وضعیت امکان نداره دیفرانسیل اینارو بتونم بخونم. من حفظیاتم خیلی قوی تر از حل کردنم هست و بزرگترین استباهم اومثن به ریاضی بود. چون میخواستم نرم‌افزار بخونم اما الان میفهمم امکان نداره بتونم واحدهام رو با این وضعیت پاس کنم.
من علاقه شدیدی به زبان انگلیسی، مترجمی و مقاله‌نویسی دارم و میخوام این راه رو در پیش بگیرم. اما نمیخوام رشته رو بعد از ابن همه زحمت عوض کنم و از اول بخونم. راهی هیت که به جای اینکه کنکور ریاضی بدم، کنکوری بدم که فقط زبان باشه توش یا هرچیزی که به حلیات مربوط نباشه و بتونم تو دانشگاه رشته مترجمی بخونم.
ببخشید که یکم زیاد شد. ممنون میشم کمک کنید.

----------


## wonder

رشته ریاضی اگه باعلاقه دنبالش کنین خیلی شیرینه 
پاس کردن دروسم که چون اغلب نهایین هم سوم هم پیش دیگه بایکی دودوره سوالای نهایی حله 


راجع به کنکورم من رشتم ریاضیه (البته هدفمم مهندسیه)
هم کنکورزبان (که ازش میتونین برین مترجمی)
هم هنر 
و هم ریاضی ثبت نام کردم 
شمام دیپلم ریاضیو اگه بتونین بگیرین میتونین دوتاکنکوربدین

----------


## AMP

> رشته ریاضی اگه باعلاقه دنبالش کنین خیلی شیرینه ������
> پاس کردن دروسم که چون اغلب نهایین هم سوم هم پیش دیگه بایکی دودوره سوالای نهایی حله 
> 
> 
> راجع به کنکورم من رشتم ریاضیه (البته هدفمم مهندسیه)
> هم کنکورزبان (که ازش میتونین برین مترجمی)
> هم هنر 
> و هم ریاضی ثبت نام کردم 
> شمام دیپلم ریاضیو اگه بتونین بگیرین میتونین دوتاکنکوربدین


ممنون بابت پاسخگوییتون 
متاسفانه من اصلاً به ریاضی و کلا حلیات علاقه‌ای ندارم و دو سال پیش اصلاً فکر رو هم نمی کردم که وضعیت ام اینجوری بشه.

گفتین کنکور زبان، سوالات این امتحان فقط مربوط میشه به زبان انگلیسی یا درس های دیگه ای هم توش هست؟

----------


## wonder

عمومیا عربی و ادبیات و دینی و زبان انگلیسی عمومی 
زبان انگلیسی تخصصی

----------


## AuFbAU

فکر کنم بتونی کنکور زبان بدی
نظر شخصی: ولی آینده ازآن بچه های ریاضی هست

----------


## SHINER

ب نظر من حقوقی چیزی بخونید بهتره تا زبان ! با توجه ب اینکه میگید ب روس تخصصی ریاضی و ... علاقه ندارید

ارزش نداره رشته زبان باشه 
زبان رو میشه بیرون هم خوند ( یا حتی ادم خودش بخونه حتی در عرض چن ماه هم میشه )  و مدرک گرفت 
رشته باید چیزی فراتر از این باشه 

موفق باشید

----------


## lily7

سلام دوست عزیز
میتونی کنکور منحصرا زبان رو شرکت کنی
ولی به نظرم میشه زبان رو توی آموزشگاه یا خونه یادگرفت .
به نظر من بهتره برای رشته دانشگاه رشته ی دیگه ای رو انتخاب کنی.
الان کسانی که توی آموزشگاه ها زبان رو یادگرفتن دارن تدریس میکنن و هیچ فرقی برای استخدام اموزشگاه ها یا ترجمه وجود نداره .
رشته مورد علاقه منم زبان بود ولی رشته دیگه ای رو خوندم .

----------


## AMP

> فکر کنم بتونی کنکور زبان بدی
> نظر شخصی: ولی آینده ازآن بچه های ریاضی هست


تحقیق کردم، میتونم کنکور زبان بدم.
نظرتون صحیح هستش ولی فعلا که بس سوادی و بیکاری تو تمام رشته ها موج میزنه. اگه خدا بخواهد، قرار نیست مدت زمان زیادی رو تو کشورمون بمونم.

----------


## AMP

> ب نظر من حقوقی چیزی بخونید بهتره تا زبان ! با توجه ب اینکه میگید ب روس تخصصی ریاضی و ... علاقه ندارید
> 
> ارزش نداره رشته زبان باشه 
> زبان رو میشه بیرون هم خوند ( یا حتی ادم خودش بخونه حتی در عرض چن ماه هم میشه )  و مدرک گرفت 
> رشته باید چیزی فراتر از این باشه 
> 
> موفق باشید


من علایق ام به نرم‌افزار و مترجمی هست.
این فاکتور رو هم حساب کنیم که در کنار علاقه، استعداد و توانایی هم مطرحه. من با شناختی که از خودم دارم میفهمم امکان نداره بتونم واحد های رشته ریاضی رو تو دانشگاه پاس کنم. اما می تونم با خوندن زبان که رشته راحتی هست و علاقه دارم، در کنارش برنامه‌نویسی کار کنم ولی با توجه به واحدهای رشته ریاضی تو دانشگاه و استعداد نداشتن من این کار میسر نمیشه.
همونطور که بالا هم گفتم فکر نکنم قرار باشه تو ایران بمونم.

----------


## AMP

> سلام دوست عزیز
> میتونی کنکور منحصرا زبان رو شرکت کنی
> ولی به نظرم میشه زبان رو توی آموزشگاه یا خونه یادگرفت .
> به نظر من بهتره برای رشته دانشگاه رشته ی دیگه ای رو انتخاب کنی.
> الان کسانی که توی آموزشگاه ها زبان رو یادگرفتن دارن تدریس میکنن و هیچ فرقی برای استخدام اموزشگاه ها یا ترجمه وجود نداره .
> رشته مورد علاقه منم زبان بود ولی رشته دیگه ای رو خوندم .


همه اینا کاملاً درست، بله واقعاً قبول کنم تو دانشگاه چیز خاصی یاد نمیدن و میشه به آموزشگاه رفتن یا حتی تو خونه خوندن زبان رو مسلط شد.
من مشکلم اینه اصلا نمیخوام تو دانشگاه درسی که حلیات باشه توش داشته باشم تا همین الانشم به زور رسیدم اینجا. من یه رشته‌ای میخوام که هم بهش علاقه داشته باشم و راحت باشه هم بتونم برنامه‌نویسی رو یاد بگیرم.
یکی از کسایی که میشناسم و الگوی منم محسوب میشه دقیقا همین کارو کرد، کنکور زبان داد و رشته مترجمی رو انتخاب کرد و در کنارش شروع کرد به برنامه‌نویسی و ساخت بازی برای اندورید الان هم به اندازه کافی موفق هست تو کارش.

----------


## AMP

دوستان بنظرتون بعد اینکه نهایی رو دادم تغییر رشته بدم به انسانی؟ ارزشش رو داره؟
هر کاری میکنم اما نمیتونم با درس های اختصاصی پیش دانشگاهی کنار بیام.
سخت بودن درسا در چه حده؟

----------


## TheBadCat

> دوستان بنظرتون بعد اینکه نهایی رو دادم تغییر رشته بدم به انسانی؟ ارزشش رو داره؟
> هر کاری میکنم اما نمیتونم با درس های اختصاصی پیش دانشگاهی کنار بیام.
> سخت بودن درسا در چه حده؟


درسا تو همون حدودن، شاید کمی سخت تر

----------


## bashad

برو دنبال علاقت 
موفق میشی :Yahoo (1):

----------

